# another dislocated shoulder problem...Advice??



## Tatonka (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi all,
I'm sorta hesitant to post this as there are already a few posts about this topic, but seeing as there haven't been many replies to those posts, I figured I'd go ahead anyway. My boyfriend (Josh_Leisenring) & I have a tank of 5 azureus that live in the Biology Department at our university. We stopped in to feed them this morning and as they were eating, we noticed one "walking" rather oddly. Upon closer inspection, both of his front legs appear to be dislocated and he holds them close to his body. He doesn't seem to be able to move them and was just using his hind legs to get around. I don't have my camera with me so I can't get a picture right now, but he looks similar to the frog in this post, though as I said, both his front legs look like that.
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=21123
He was eating well and doesn't seem to have any other obvious problems. We removed him from the tank and brought him home, where he is now in a smaller tank for observation. The frogs in the other two recent posts about this apparently just got better on their own, but I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions of what we can do for the little guy for now, and also any suggestions about what might cause this. 
Thanks so much!
Jess (& Josh)


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Nothing to do except wait it out.

How old? How long has it been like that?


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 24, 2006)

He's about a year old, but on the small side for his age. 
Not really sure how long he's been like that. They were all fine 2 days before, but since the tank is at school and not at home with our others, we can't keep as close an eye on those guys as we do our other frogs.


----------



## roadkillkitty (Jul 26, 2006)

Yeah my female citronella has the same problem with both of her front legs and some mornings she wakes up just normal and some mornings both are dislocated. She eats great and even tries to climb the tank like this sometimes. 

The only thing I make sure I do though is that I make sure not to give her any D. Melanogaster gliders, they seem to get away before she can get to them. I try and give her D. Hydei most of the time since they're kind of slow.

So I honestly don't think you have too much to worry about as long as its getting enough to eat.

-Jill-


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, he seems to be getting around ok and eating well. Sometimes one of his legs looks fine, then he'll move and then it'll look dislocated again. We're planning to just keep him alone in a smaller tank for awhile and hopefully he'll be ok.


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

How is this frog doing today? My azureus is showing the same signs.


----------

